# I guess my fish pictures got moved.......



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure why they moved a couple of fish pictures to the out of state report section. I wasn't posting a report, just want to show the people from the SW Ohio area some pictures from last trip to Quetico. Now it is in some section that no one will probably look at. I have posted other Quetico pictures before and they weren't moved, I wonder why these had to be moved. They didn't move the Quetico picture Small Talk posted of the pike his brother caught on the same trip. Maybe someone can explain to me how all of this works. If you want to see the 2 pictures I posted of a pike and smallmouth from Quetico, I guess you now need to check the out of state reports.

How many people on the SW Fishing Reports go to the out of state reports, just curious?

Sorry I didn't know 2 fish pictures from a trip to Canada had to be posted elsewhere as a report.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Not sure what you are referring to?

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=204189


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

KaGee said:


> Not sure what you are referring to?
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=204189


I was just saying they were moved to a whole other section of the forum and I wasn't too sure why they were moved. I also just wanted to know how many people from the SW forum actually look at the out of state reports. I also wasn't sure why my pictures were moved and Small Talk's picture remained. Like I said I have posted pictures from Quetico here in the past and they remianed in the SW section for people who know me to view them. I don't want to make a big deal about this, just curious to why all of this took place and has not before.

Fish on........


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

QueticoMike said:


> How many people on the SW Fishing Reports go to the out of state reports, just curious?


I'm in there quite a bit. I like to see pictures of saltwater action and nasty pike like the one you posted. awesome pics


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

To be honest I usually just stay in the SW Ohio forum. The only time I venture out to other forums is if the SW forum hasn't had any activity for a while or I see one of the "hot topics" on the home page that sparks my interest. Occassionally I will browse around but its not often.


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

It was QueticoMike's post including photos in _this_ forum a year or so ago about his Quetico trip that sparked my interest and eventually resulted in me planning a Quetico trip myself. Before he posted the photos, I'd never heard of BWCA/Quetico.

I don't understand why the topic was moved. It would be understandable if it were an actual Quetico fishing report, but he was just posting a couple of photos (fish porn) for his online friends here to check out. Who knows; maybe someone like me will be inspired to take a trip to Quetico as well.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

QueticoMike said:


> I also just wanted to know how many people from the SW forum actually look at the out of state reports.


I do, it's in my user CP. 

That was one fantastic pike man!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I didn't move the thread, but I understand why it was moved.


> Just got back from Quetico on Tuesday, here are pics of my biggest pike and smallmouth.


 To most reasonable people, that can be construed as a report, vague, but a report.

Many liberties are often afforded in the NW, NE, SW and SE _"Fishing Reports"_ forums that are always moved out of Lake Erie Fishing Reports. In other words, if it's not a post relating to an actual report, Lake waves & weather conditions, and hot spots, it doesn't stay in that forum. There is hardly a day that posts are not moved from there. 

In my brief tenure, I see few threads being moved from NW, NE, SW, SE that in reality are not "fishing reports". So, if a thread or two do get moved to a forum where it would get proper exposure to all of the OGF viewing public, it's nothing personal and shouldn't be taken as such. 

I would suggest to ALL members that you click on "New Posts" in the top bar. You might be surprised what you are missing out on by only coming here.


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

First of all, nice fish Mike!

I feel the same as you, I would rather post my pics here to share with the people I see posting all the time. 

When I returned from my Florida trip earlier this year, I had some pics that I thought about sharing, but I didn't want them to get moved where no one would see them, so I didn't post any. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

jsm197 said:


> First of all, nice fish Mike!
> 
> I feel the same as you, I would rather post my pics here to share with the people I see posting all the time.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'm glad to know it just isn't me who feels it is best to share the pictures with the people you have been communicating with and not with a bunch of people who have no idea who you are. Just post your Florida pictures but make sure the title thread says Southwest Fishing Report, just don't mention you were in Southwest Florida....haha.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

GatorB said:


> It was QueticoMike's post including photos in _this_ forum a year or so ago about his Quetico trip that sparked my interest and eventually resulted in me planning a Quetico trip myself. Before he posted the photos, I'd never heard of BWCA/Quetico.
> 
> I don't understand why the topic was moved. It would be understandable if it were an actual Quetico fishing report, but he was just posting a couple of photos (fish porn) for his online friends here to check out. Who knows; maybe someone like me will be inspired to take a trip to Quetico as well.


I am glad to know that I have inspired someone to take on a new fishing endeavor in the great north woods! As always if there is anything I can do to help just ask.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

I check out that forum pretty often. Great pics! Never been up there, but I'm thinking that needs to change!


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

GReat pics! You got me thinking about my trip last year now.....unfortunately, I won't be headed there this year.....hopefully next Summer! 

Mike


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was the one that moved the thread over to the Out of State Reports because it was indeed an out of state report. Folks that want to see out of state info would not know to look in the SW Forum. And likewise, folks that are viewing fishing reports in the SW Forum do not necessarily want to see an out of state report. We try to keep the forums organized in a manner that would make sense to someone stepping in the door for the first time. Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bkr43050 said:


> I was the one that moved the thread over to the Out of State Reports because it was indeed an out of state report. Folks that want to see out of state info would not know to look in the SW Forum. And likewise, folks that are viewing fishing reports in the SW Forum do not necessarily want to see an out of state report. We try to keep the forums organized in a manner that would make sense to someone stepping in the door for the first time. Hopefully that makes sense.


Makes perfect sense to me! Thats the only way to keep order. OR you end up with motor questions in the turkey area and musky fishing in the kitchen area...


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Makes perfect sense to me! Thats the only way to keep order. OR you end up with motor questions in the turkey area and musky fishing in the kitchen area...


Exactly... in the Southwest Ohio forum I'm looking for pics of fish caught in... wait for it...it's coming... southwest Ohio


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

KaGee said:


> I didn't move the thread, but I understand why it was moved.
> To most reasonable people, that can be construed as a report, vague, but a report.
> 
> Many liberties are often afforded in the NW, NE, SW and SE _"Fishing Reports"_ forums that are always moved out of Lake Erie Fishing Reports. In other words, if it's not a post relating to an actual report, Lake waves & weather conditions, and hot spots, it doesn't stay in that forum. There is hardly a day that posts are not moved from there.
> ...



+1 ....How else can you keep up with the drama without clicking the "new post" icon? The ones with a padlock are like seeing a crash on the turnpike, you got to slow down and read them LOL


----------



## steve113535 (Feb 7, 2012)

bkr43050 said:


> I was the one that moved the thread over to the Out of State Reports because it was indeed an out of state report. Folks that want to see out of state info would not know to look in the SW Forum. And likewise, folks that are viewing fishing reports in the SW Forum do not necessarily want to see an out of state report. We try to keep the forums organized in a manner that would make sense to someone stepping in the door for the first time. Hopefully that makes sense.


But QueticoMike is a one of the leading contributors to the SW Ohio forum and a lot of people in this forum knew he was going on that trip and were interested in how he did. I think if it was anyone else you had a good point but it's QueticoMike. There are a lot of people who use his advice and search his posts to become better fisherman (including myself), and wouldn't want his valuable information spread out and harder to find. Bottom line Mike is a valuable member to the SW Ohio Forum and probably 80% know who he is and were a lot more interested in his trip. I garentee that is more than the people who are interested out of state.


----------



## Think_Like_Fish (Jun 8, 2012)

I think a better solution would have been to copy..not moved.. pics to out of state forum...just my 2 cents


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Does nobody use the "New Posts" button? I always click that and scroll threw, then head to the SW Ohio reports.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

JimmyMac said:


> Does nobody use the "New Posts" button? I always click that and scroll threw, then head to the SW Ohio reports.


I don't, probably because I don't care what else goes on in the other forums. I think a lot of people on this board basically stay just in the SW fishing section like I do.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

steve113535 said:


> But QueticoMike is a one of the leading contributors to the SW Ohio forum and a lot of people in this forum knew he was going on that trip and were interested in how he did. I think if it was anyone else you had a good point but it's QueticoMike. There are a lot of people who use his advice and search his posts to become better fisherman (including myself), and wouldn't want his valuable information spread out and harder to find. Bottom line Mike is a valuable member to the SW Ohio Forum and probably 80% know who he is and were a lot more interested in his trip. I garentee that is more than the people who are interested out of state.


Doesn't exempt him from the same rules we all have to follow and enforce on every board here. There's no need to keep complaining about an action that was taken in a correct manner. Respectfully, i'm shutting this thread down.


----------

